# Sobre la publicidad



## Norber93

Hola.

No se si esto les pasará a todos los visitantes pero, en la pagina de WR, cuando quieres traducir algo se oye, y a un volumen desorbitado, una risa malevola, y creo que tiene que ver con la publicidad de una página que te dice cuando morirás (teóricamente xD).
Esa publicidad es insoportable. Que cada vez que tenga que traducir una palabra, o, simplemente, meterme en la página, suene esa dichosa risa, me desquicia.
Quería hacer un llamamiento desde aquí para comprobar si sólo me pasa a mí o si os pasa a todos. Y, de paso, si es posible, que cambien ese anuncio por otro.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Nunca me la crucé , ¿en qué diccionario , Ing -> Esp?.

Saludos


----------



## Norber93

Sí. Yo sólo uso Ing -> Esp y Esp -> Ing , y en ambos me sale.


----------



## brian

Hola, ¿tú sabes cuál es el anuncio? ¿El nombre de la publicidad?

Si lo sabes puedes escribir a Mike, el administrador: clic!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Y ¿cuál es el navegador que usas?


----------



## avellanainphilly

El banner en cuestión, llamado 'el test de la muerte' es efectivamente muy, muy molesto; suena una carcajada cada vez que pasas el ratón por encima. Si usas Firefox, puedes bajarte una extensión llamada Adblock y bloquear a determinados banners que te molesten. Yo lo hice después de la tercera carcajada...


----------



## danielfranco

Buena solución. A mí nunca me han salido anuncios en el foro porque casi siempre visito registrándome primero, en lugar de como visitante.
Y supongo que también mi nexo de Google local vierte otros anuncios diferentes en mis páginas…

Creo que el que siempre sale es uno que insiste en que aprenda el idioma de Bulgaria, que dizque es un método muy fácil que todos los embajadores usan…

Ojalá que tuvieran ese método para español…

D


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Esa publicidad, no solo es molesta (yo desconecto mis altavoces) sino que sé de buena tinta que si por un casual siguieras sus directrices, es decir dar tu nº de móvil, te atrapan y te bombardean con SMS de publicidad a diario.


----------



## Norber93

Yo uso el Mozilla Firefox y me he descargado al Adblock y parece que ya no me sale el anuncio de 'el test de la muerte', no se si por el programa o por que lo han cambiado los administradores de la Web. De todos modos...parece que ya ha terminado.
Gracias a todos por vuestra información.
Saludos!


----------



## Xiroi

El anuncio desapareció ya, y efectivamente era muy molesto, además de tener un volumen injustificadamente alto pero sólo aparecía si uno no estaba conectado al foro, por ejemplo me salió cuando al consultar el diccionario me remitía a algún hilo antiguo y yo entraba en el foro sin meter mi usuario y contraseña. Estando conectado como miembro no salía.


----------



## mkellogg

Perdón.  Me ha tardado mucho tiempo en encontrar este anuncio para quitarlo.

La próxima vez que sale un anuncio molesto, escríbame en el enlace de "contact us" abajo.

Saludos,
Mike


----------

